# Let there be football!



## AvantGuardian (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks like the 2011-12 NFL season is a go. 

I'm pretty excited to see the flurry of trades/signings that happen in the next couple of weeks. As the ss.org resident Seahawks fan, I'm really curious to see who our starting QB is going to be.

EDIT: Just realized the thread title might be misleading to the Europeans who think football is a game where.. well.. you hit a ball with your foot. No, no, that is called soccer!


----------



## kung_fu (Jul 26, 2011)

Looking forward to the season and signings/trades as well. I've been keeping myself occupied with CFL football, but alas my Argonauts aren't doing so hot.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 26, 2011)

The season is gonna happen? Now what am I supposed to do with all this riot gear?


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jul 26, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> The season is gonna happen? Now what am I supposed to do with all this riot gear?



Bring it up to Seattle, I'm ready to march down to Seahawks HQ to demand my season ticket money back. Word is we're not resigning Hasselbeck because we're getting... Tavaris Jackson...


----------



## cycloptopus (Jul 26, 2011)

AvantGuardian said:


> I'm really curious to see who our starting QB is going to be.



Indeed it should be interesting with various QB needy teams. Who would you like to see as Seahawks signal caller? Whitehurst? 

For me a few interesting items = 
1. Where Plaxico Burress winds up (as a GIANTS fan, I hope not the Eagles...)
2. Where Kevin Kolb goes (more NFC East drama)
3. Who the Cardinals get for QB
4. the fate of multiple GIANT free agents


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jul 26, 2011)

cycloptopus said:


> Indeed it should be interesting with various QB needy teams. Who would you like to see as Seahawks signal caller? Whitehurst?
> 
> For me a few interesting items =
> 1. Where Plaxico Burress winds up (as a GIANTS fan, I hope not the Eagles...)
> ...



I would have opted for Kevin Kolb, Matt Hasselbeck, or Carson Palmer, in that order. Instead we got Tavaris Jackson. 

I'm going to be pissed if Hasselbeck goes to Arizona. I really like the guy and I'd hate to root against him twice a year, and I'd particularly hate seeing him beat the Hawks. I'd also hate to see the Cards grab Kolb since I really wanted the Hawks to go after him.

Burress is going to be interesting to watch. The guy just has so much natural talent that he'll probably be an instant weapon for whoever picks him up.


----------



## poisonelvis (Jul 26, 2011)

kolb is really the hot ticket for a team looking for a QB,i too would hate to see him go to the cards(seems he will)players are getting dropped fast,so lots of free agncy. pickups.thank god for a season this year,i don't know what i would have done,broke out the ol' dummy and worked on my vintriloquism(cause chicks dig it)go cowboys!!!!


----------



## cycloptopus (Jul 27, 2011)

yeah, looks like the deal of Kolb to Cardinals is still in the mix. Kolb will be good, and the Cardinals have good offense.

Hasselbeck to the Titans? I didn't see that coming but it does make alot of sense. Kerry Collins retired and with Cam Newton on the roster Hasslebeck is a good move. 

Tavaris Jackson to the Seahawks.... So who is gonna be the starting QB for Seattle? Seems like they have a lot of backups. Sorry Avant Guardian, not sure what Pete Carrol is doing up there, but they did make it to the playoffs in spectacular fashion last year.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jul 27, 2011)

cycloptopus said:


> yeah, looks like the deal of Kolb to Cardinals is still in the mix. Kolb will be good, and the Cardinals have good offense.
> 
> Hasselbeck to the Titans? I didn't see that coming but it does make alot of sense. Kerry Collins retired and with Cam Newton on the roster Hasslebeck is a good move.
> 
> Tavaris Jackson to the Seahawks.... So who is gonna be the starting QB for Seattle? Seems like they have a lot of backups. Sorry Avant Guardian, not sure what Pete Carrol is doing up there, but they did make it to the playoffs in spectacular fashion last year.



The plot thickens. I guess we're getting Leinart now too. 

Yeah, last season was definitely a trip. Even from my nosebleed seats, that Saints playoff game was an unbelievable experience.

Tennessee actually has Jake Locker, I think Newton went to the Panthers. As a UW guy, I'm really pulling for Jake, but I'm really skeptical of his accuracy and ability to get rid of the ball when he's under pressure. Great athlete, great guy, but probably not a great NFL quarterback. I think the Titans have become my favorite AFC team at this point now though.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jul 28, 2011)

Looks like Kolb will become a Cardinal and Reggie Bush is going to the Dolphins. The Leinart to Seattle news turned out to be false I guess. I know Pete Carroll is all about giving players second chances. Makes me wonder if he'll bring Vince Young into the Seahawks camp. PC ought to remember Young pretty well from the 2006 Rose Bowl.

The lockout is making for a ridiculously exciting week in trades so far.


----------



## Infinite Recursion (Jul 29, 2011)

Rugby football>>>>>>>>>>Canadian football>>>>>>>>>>>>American football. Our handegg is so much more interesting then yours; and rugby is just plain better then football.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 29, 2011)

I heard Jay Cutler finally took the bandage off his little broken fingernail. Maybe next year we'll make it all the way to the big dance and he'll sit it out for a headache.


----------



## cycloptopus (Jul 29, 2011)

Infinite Recursion said:


> Rugby football>>>>>>>>>>Canadian football>>>>>>>>>>>>American football. Our handegg is so much more interesting then yours; and rugby is just plain better then football.


I like rugby, but saying Canadian football is better than NFL is a bit off the mark... like way off the mark.


----------



## synrgy (Jul 29, 2011)

Infinite Recursion said:


> Canadian football


----------



## Infinite Recursion (Jul 29, 2011)

cycloptopus said:


> I like rugby, but saying Canadian football is better than NFL is a bit off the mark... like way off the mark.


It's higher scoring, and due to the rules is much more dynamic because of the need for a strong passing offence. That's of course just my opinion.


----------



## Rock4ever (Jul 29, 2011)

Nnamdi Asomugha to the eagles. As an eagles fan I am stoked. I do think asante samuel is probably on his way out through a trade of some sort.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jul 29, 2011)

We have the Lions. Goddammit.


----------



## kung_fu (Jul 30, 2011)

Infinite Recursion said:


> It's higher scoring, and due to the rules is much more dynamic because of the need for a strong passing offence. That's of course just my opinion.



Plus there is only 1 "Roughriders team now  (though i'm willing to bet when ottawa gets a franchise back they could take up the name, that or call themselves the Rough*er* Riders to make a distinction ). Gotta agree about the passing offense, as the argos have none and as a result are having a shit season . I have room in my heart for CFL and NFL. i don't feel the need to compare as they are drastically different.

Lots of interesting moves so far, esp Ochocinco going to new england


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 31, 2011)

Plexico signed a year with the Jets. That fucker.


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 1, 2011)

kung_fu said:


> Lots of interesting moves so far, esp Ochocinco going to new england



By itself, it seems like it could be a good acquisition. Problem is, Randy Moss retired today, and I get the feeling that the nanosecond Deion Branch gets injured, he'll "unretire" and take the alleged 1-year contract the Pats offered him... then there will be Ochocinco and Moss on the same team. Yikes.


----------



## avenger (Aug 4, 2011)

You guys and your fancy deals... bills baby bills


----------



## AvantGuardian (Aug 11, 2011)

Preseason starts in about an hour. Who's excited?


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 14, 2011)

avenger said:


> You guys and your fancy deals... bills baby bills


----------

